# Campagnolo EPS Review



## AnthonyL88

Here's a nice review on the new Campagnolo EPS Group.

Everything you wanted to know about riding and setting up Campagnolo’s Electronic Power Shift group


----------



## flatlander_48

In view of all of the recent dross that has been kicked up...

Everything you wanted to know about riding and setting up Campagnolo’s Electronic Power Shift group

"*In case of emergency:*

_*If the derailleur is hit in a crash* (and indeed, one of the riders today managed to crash into a wall and do that — he was OK), *it protects itself by uncoupling the electronic motor from the mechanical shaft.* You’ll know this has happened when it won’t shift to the smallest cog. To re-couple it, you can repeatedly press the upshift button without pedaling until it hooks up and will again allow shifting to the smallest cog, or you can stop and engage the two parts by pushing inward on the derailleur body with your hand until you hear it click back into place. *This uncoupling feature can be used to set the rear derailleur on any cog to ride back home when, for instance, the wire has been cut in a crash, or the battery has been completely discharged.*"_

I realize that there will still be those who, philosophically, don't want to have anything to do with e-shift systems. That's perfectly understandable. However, opinions should be based on real, rather than imaginary, reasons.


----------



## AnthonyL88

Another review on the Campagnolo EPS group. 

First Ride on Campagnolo's EPS Component Group | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## vboy19

Campagnolo Super Record EPS Electronic Transmission Â€“ First Ride Review | Cyclingnews.com

another review. I really like it and support the product, but if you guys watch the video, does the shifting seem slow? not sure how fast DI2 is but, there seems to be a small delay.


----------



## AnthonyL88

Campagnolo Super Record EPS Electronic Transmission ? First Ride Review - BikeRadar


----------



## joeyb1000

US availability is April


----------



## zamboni

AnthonyL88 said:


> Campagnolo Super Record EPS Electronic Transmission ? First Ride Review - BikeRadar


Too much noise when changing gear.


----------



## ultimobici

zamboni said:


> Too much noise when changing gear.


Hardly fair to base it on a crappy Cyclingnews vid taken in a carpark is it?

Other review here translated from Italian Google Translate

Plus video from their youtube channel Test Campagnolo Super Record EPS - elettronico - YouTube

Sounds pretty similar to DI2 to me.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

If they had launched a Chorus level EPS groupo to rival Ultegra Di2 then I'd be buying that instead.


----------



## AnthonyL88

Peloton


----------



## flatlander_48

Sven_Nijs said:


> If they had launched a Chorus level EPS groupo to rival Ultegra Di2 then I'd be buying that instead.


Not sure how you can say that without the price being announced. Remember that Shimano introduced the Dura Ace version first. Why wouldn't Campagnolo do the same thing?


----------



## Sven_Nijs

flatlander_48 said:


> Not sure how you can say that without the price being announced. Remember that Shimano introduced the Dura Ace version first. Why wouldn't Campagnolo do the same thing?


Record is to be priced to match DA Di2 while Super Record will be priced at a higher price than Record (I'd guess at +20%).
There is no Chorus EPS so not an option for me. Shimano have launched Ultegra Di2 which_ is_ within my current budget. DA Di2 and Record EPS are currently not.

Given the loooong gestation/testing period for this project and knowledge of where Shimano were going with Di2, I had hoped Campagnolo would have come out with all guns blazing, launched a Chorus level groupo too and gone head to head with Shimano at all price points. 
Instead they are (depending on your viewpoint) either going to be playing catch-up or have chosen to focus only on the 'Premium' market.

As a long term (20+ years) Campagnolo user I've been disappointed with them in recent years and unfortunately am again.


----------



## kbwh

You could maybe match the necessary Record EPS bits with Chorus or Athena cranks, brakes, chain and cassette to to save money. 
Disclaimer: I do not know when the EPS parts will be available as a bundle without the bits common with the mech groups.


----------



## flatlander_48

Sven_Nijs said:


> Record is to be priced to match DA Di2 while Super Record will be priced at a higher price than Record (I'd guess at +20%).
> There is no Chorus EPS so not an option for me. Shimano have launched Ultegra Di2 which_ is_ within my current budget. DA Di2 and Record EPS are currently not.
> 
> Given the loooong gestation/testing period for this project and knowledge of where Shimano were going with Di2, I had hoped Campagnolo would have come out with all guns blazing, launched a Chorus level groupo too and gone head to head with Shimano at all price points.
> Instead they are (depending on your viewpoint) either going to be playing catch-up or have chosen to focus only on the 'Premium' market.
> 
> As a long term (20+ years) Campagnolo user I've been disappointed with them in recent years and unfortunately am again.


I understand what you are saying, but it may not be entirely fair for 2 reasons. For the first, Ultegra Di2 came out over 2 years after the Dura Ace version. They wanted the early adopters and others to buy the high end product. Had they done it the other way around, I think Dura Ace sales would have been much lighter. The second is that didn't Campagnolo do SR11 and R11 at first for 11sp? I think Chorus, and for sure Athena, came later. If that was the case, Campagnolo is following the same model.


----------



## kbwh

SR, Record, and Chorus were released together as 11 speed for 2009. The big splash then was SR, just as unexpected as two levels of ESP was last week.
Athena came (back) with 11sp for 2010, and for 2011 they changed it from Ultra Shift & Torque to Power Shift & Torque.


----------



## YB1

I rode Record since it went to 10 speed, first on a Trek 5500. This year I finally changed to DA Di2. After putting my wife on it and watching her for a few rides, I could see it was time to get off mechanical. Other than missing the simplicity of my old Ergopower stuff and the learning curve of having two buttons side by side which allows you to miss-shift quite easily, I've had no complaints. 

Now Campagnolo has a perfectly good electronic group coming to market but I don't see myself switching back. Unfortunately they blew it getting beat to market and unlike the mechanical groups where there are really big differences in the three different offerings out there from SRAM, Shimano, and Campy; with the electronic systems differences seem pretty subtle so why change back?

I'll miss being a Campy guy, I got a bunch of nice Jerseys I'm still wearing. Eventually they may re-establish an edge over their competitors, I really hope so.


----------



## kbwh

Well, you won't confuse the Campagnolo EPS buttons.


----------



## YB1

There's no reason for two buttons on the left lever and it's still easier to reach the "go to smaller cog" button from the drops with Shimano than Campy, plus there's no button on the lever to interfere with your grip. I did reprogram my Di2 so the large blade acts like Ergopower and that's when I finally stopped miss-shifting.


----------



## Mr. Scary

YB1 said:


> I rode Record since it went to 10 speed, first on a Trek 5500. This year I finally changed to DA Di2. After putting my wife on it and watching her for a few rides, I could see it was time to get off mechanical. Other than missing the simplicity of my old Ergopower stuff and the learning curve of having two buttons side by side which allows you to miss-shift quite easily, I've had no complaints.
> 
> Now Campagnolo has a perfectly good electronic group coming to market but I don't see myself switching back. Unfortunately they blew it getting beat to market and unlike the mechanical groups where there are really big differences in the three different offerings out there from SRAM, Shimano, and Campy; with the electronic systems differences seem pretty subtle so why change back?
> 
> I'll miss being a Campy guy, I got a bunch of nice Jerseys I'm still wearing. Eventually they may re-establish an edge over their competitors, I really hope so.


It is simply wrong to wear Campy jerseys while using Di2, but I see such a lack of attention to detail on these forums I'm not surprised.


----------



## YB1

It feels not right to me too, but the Jersey's are these amazing super lightweight summer full zips and I've never seen anything like them from any other manufacturer. They perfectly match the fabric weight of my Castelli BodyPaint bibs.


----------



## flatlander_48

Mr. Scary said:


> *It is simply wrong to wear Campy jerseys while using Di2*, but I see such a lack of attention to detail on these forums I'm not surprised.


No, it's not just wrong; it's borderline criminal...


----------



## YB1

Maybe I should put a couple Campagnolo quick releases on my bike so I can wear the jersey...


----------



## gprand

*campy eps prices*

Hi,
I just ordered a Pinarello dogma 2 with record 11 eps
In Italy the official prices for this group is very interesting compared to DI2.
Officially record 11 eps should be priced same as DI2 and super record more expensive than DI2. In reality, the complete bike with Super Record EPS costs 230 euros less than DI2 and the version with record EPS costs about 850 euros less than DI2 version. That's why i decided to choose this one, the difference in weight and materials between record and super record is not worth 600 euros in my opinion!
Giorgio


----------



## gprand

gprand said:


> Hi,
> I just ordered a Pinarello dogma 2 with record 11 eps
> In Italy the official prices for this group is very interesting compared to DI2.
> Officially record 11 eps should be priced same as DI2 and super record more expensive than DI2. In reality, the complete bike with Super Record EPS costs 230 euros less than DI2 and the version with record EPS costs about 850 euros less than DI2 version. That's why i decided to choose this one, the difference in weight and materials between record and super record is not worth 600 euros in my opinion!
> Giorgio


By the way , the Campy EPS version of dogma 2 comes with shamal wheels and the DI2 version comes with fulcrum zero , wich is slightly less pricy than the shamal. All the other parts of the bike (bend , saddle etc) are the same!


----------



## AnthonyL88

One bike shop said Spoke to Campy last week and the groups are going to be a good deal more than Shimano - Looks like $4500 for the SR and $4100 for the Record - don't quote that but it's in that range. Retail will be that - but the true market value is going to be around $4500

But the people at Wrench Science said the price for the EPS Super Record will cost more than $4500. Lets hope the price for the EPS Super Record Group is around $4500


----------



## gprand

AnthonyL88 said:


> One bike shop said Spoke to Campy last week and the groups are going to be a good deal more than Shimano - Looks like $4500 for the SR and $4100 for the Record - don't quote that but it's in that range. Retail will be that - but the true market value is going to be around $4500
> 
> But the people at Wrench Science said the price for the EPS Super Record will cost more than $4500. Lets hope the price for the EPS Super Record Group is around $4500


Hello everybody,
As i said in another post , i just bought a dogma 2 with record eps. The cost for the complete bike with shamal wheels is 850 euros less than the same bike fitted with DI2 and fulcrum zero wheels (wich are slightly less expensive than shamals too)
The price with super record EPS is 250 euros less than DI2. Might be that Pinarello made an agreement with campy to have an interesting price , but in any case it looks like worth it!


----------



## ultimobici

gprand said:


> Hi,
> I just ordered a Pinarello dogma 2 with record 11 eps
> In Italy the official prices for this group is very interesting compared to DI2.
> Officially record 11 eps should be priced same as DI2 and super record more expensive than DI2. In reality, the complete bike with Super Record EPS costs 230 euros less than DI2 and the version with record EPS costs about 850 euros less than DI2 version. That's why i decided to choose this one, the difference in weight and materials between record and super record is not worth 600 euros in my opinion!
> Giorgio


I wonder if this is because Pinarello, De Rosa & Colnago dealers deal direct with the factory, unlike outside Italy where there is a distributor, combined with an effort to promote EPS over Di2?


----------



## gprand

ultimobici said:


> I wonder if this is because Pinarello, De Rosa & Colnago dealers deal direct with the factory, unlike outside Italy where there is a distributor, combined with an effort to promote EPS over Di2?


It might be! Pinarello has been racing with movistar and campy EPS in the last few years and also during the eps presentation the bikes used were pinarello.


----------



## gprand

gprand said:


> It might be! Pinarello has been racing with movistar and campy EPS in the last few years and also during the eps presentation the bikes used were pinarello.


What i mean is that it's not about the dealers , it's the official pinarello price, the agreement , if one exists , it's directly between the frame maker and campy.
Ciao!


----------



## TN one legged tri-guy

*Campagnolo EPS*

Campagnolo finally trying to keep up with Shimano, looking forward to seeing how it sells and to see what SRAM comes up with.


----------



## kbwh

Now that's an interesting post!


----------



## flatlander_48

TN one legged tri-guy said:


> *Campagnolo finally trying to keep up with Shimano,* looking forward to seeing how it sells and to see what SRAM comes up with.


I don't think that is it at all. Campagnolo has always marched to their own beat. They are about excellence in high end products. I believe they feel that it they carry out that misson, they will be competitive against Shimano and SRAM. However, fortunately that excellence does trickle down the food chain into the lesser tier products.

Also, Campagnolo would not try to "keep up" because that would surly mean outsourcing to Asia. This is something that they are definitely opposed to doing. They feel that it is important to keep their Intellectual Property close and I couldn't agree more. A Made In Taiwan or a Made In Malaysia product by Campagnolo would just not be the same thing...

And also know that Campagnolo started work on e-shift systems 20 years ago. They were actually ready to launch the product in 2005, but changed their minds.


----------



## ultimobici

flatlander_48 said:


> I don't think that is it at all. Campagnolo has always marched to their own beat. They are about excellence in high end products. I believe they feel that it they carry out that misson, they will be competitive against Shimano and SRAM. However, fortunately that excellence does trickle down the food chain into the lesser tier products.
> 
> Also, Campagnolo would not try to "keep up" because that would surly mean outsourcing to Asia. This is something that they are definitely opposed to doing. They feel that it is important to keep their Intellectual Property close and I couldn't agree more. A Made In Taiwan or a Made In Malaysia product by Campagnolo would just not be the same thing...
> 
> And also know that Campagnolo started work on e-shift systems 20 years ago. They were actually ready to launch the product in 2005, but changed their minds.


I hate to break it to you but they do have some lower end stuff made in the far east.


----------



## tom_h

ultimobici said:


> I hate to break it to you but they do have some lower end stuff made in the far east.


I thought it was in Romania, or some other former Soviet-bloc country ... ?


----------



## TN one legged tri-guy

*Campagnolo EPS*

Well I look forward to seeing it on the road. As for keeping up, I was referring to SRAM, they are bound to come out with electric group soon.


----------



## ultimobici

tom_h said:


> I thought it was in Romania, or some other former Soviet-bloc country ... ?


Cross brakes bear a striking resemblance in many parts to Tektro.....


----------



## Mr. Scary

ultimobici said:


> Cross brakes bear a striking resemblance in many parts to Tektro.....


Their low end wheels (like Scirocco) are made in Asia (either Taiwan or Malaysia), I'm not sure about the CX brakes... They do forging in both Italy and Romania so it would be surprising they are sourcing brakes elsewhere but anything is possible I suppose considering the wheels (I bought them for backup/spinner/winter wheels and I was a little surprised by the sticker).


----------



## flatlander_48

ultimobici said:


> I hate to break it to you but they do have some lower end stuff made in the far east.


From what I know, Campagnolo manufactures in 2 places: Italy and Romania. They opened a plant in Pitesti, Romania in 2009 and one in Slatina last Fall. They did not want to outsource to Asia for fear of loss of control over quality and intellectual property.and the travel time from Italy. Labor rates in Romania are about 20% of what they are in Italy and about the same as Taiwan. The 2 plants are about an hour's drive apart. The original plant is about a 14 hour drive from Vicenza. Basically labor-intensive work, such as assembly work, is done in Romania.The manufacturing expertise for critical components remains in Vicenza.

However, the Fulcrum line of products (wheels and cranks) are made in Asia (Taiwan I think) to Campagnolo drsigns. They are NOT sold under the Campagnolo name, but you will see the same trademarks in the PR text, such as 2-Way Fit, Tech Lab, CULT, Two-to-One, etc. Not only does it help to leverage their technology with a greater number of products sold, but it also allows bike companies and race teams to maintain a relationship with Shimano or SRAM and also Campagnolo. Everybody gets their foot in the door...


----------



## Mr. Scary

flatlander_48 said:


> From what I know, Campagnolo manufactures in 2 places: Italy and Romania. They opened a plant in Pitesti, Romania in 2009 and one in Slatina last Fall. They did not want to outsource to Asia for fear of loss of control over quality and intellectual property.and the travel time from Italy. Labor rates in Romania are about 20% of what they are in Italy and about the same as Taiwan. The 2 plants are about an hour's drive apart. The original plant is about a 14 hour drive from Vicenza. Basically labor-intensive work, such as assembly work, is done in Romania.The manufacturing expertise for critical components remains in Vicenza.
> 
> However, the Fulcrum line of products (wheels and cranks) are made in Asia (Taiwan I think) to Campagnolo drsigns. They are NOT sold under the Campagnolo name, but you will see the same trademarks in the PR text, such as 2-Way Fit, Tech Lab, CULT, Two-to-One, etc. Not only does it help to leverage their technology with a greater number of products sold, but it also allows bike companies and race teams to maintain a relationship with Shimano or SRAM and also Campagnolo. Everybody gets their foot in the door...


The Campagnolo Scirocco wheel has a "Made in Taiwan" sticker on it and it uses G3 rear lacing, etc. You are speculating rather than knowing...


----------



## kbwh

Most Campagnolo wheels are made in Taiwan. But wheels are not group sets, or even more specifically EPS. Shall we keep on topic, please?


----------



## flatlander_48

Mr. Scary said:


> The Campagnolo Scirocco wheel has a "Made in Taiwan" sticker on it and it uses G3 rear lacing, etc. You are speculating rather than knowing...


What I have said is based on what I've read in the press and searched out online. I have not seen anything that supports what you said. Not saying that it isn't true, but it just has not been discussed. Sure it wasn't a Fulcrum?


----------



## Mr. Scary

flatlander_48 said:


> What I have said is based on what I've read in the press and searched out online. I have not seen anything that supports what you said. Not saying that it isn't true, but it just has not been discussed. Sure it wasn't a Fulcrum?


Is this a real question, are you of the belief I can't read? It wasn't a Fulcrum.


----------



## orange_julius

kbwh said:


> Most Campagnolo wheels are made in Taiwan. But wheels are not group sets, or even more specifically EPS. Shall we keep on topic, please?


Yes, how about a new thread then? Started one just now.


----------



## flatlander_48

Mr. Scary said:


> Is this a real question, are you of the belief I can't read? It wasn't a Fulcrum.


No, just sort of a kneejerk reaction...

The problem is this. A lot has been written, especially lately, about the financial health of Campagnolo, its manufacturing and marketing strategies and its prospects for the future. Don't you find it odd that if Campagnolo was manufacturing in Asia for products to be sold under their own brand name that it would not come up in the press? That just seems really weird. The press doesn't keep secrets like that these days.


----------



## Mr. Scary

flatlander_48 said:


> No, just sort of a kneejerk reaction...
> 
> The problem is this. A lot has been written, especially lately, about the financial health of Campagnolo, its manufacturing and marketing strategies and its prospects for the future. Don't you find it odd that if Campagnolo was manufacturing in Asia for products to be sold under their own brand name that it would not come up in the press? That just seems really weird. The press doesn't keep secrets like that these days.


It's not like this is a Bora Ultra 2 level wheel. The Scirocco has a retail of around $500 I believe. The Neutrons I had on my CX bike (I bought them two years ago, assuming nothing has changed) were made in Italy (consistent with the Record level hub internals).

As others mentioned, groupsets are different than wheels. Although I did read (so not saying this is fact) that EPS electronics are a product of Asia (the servo motors, etc not the whole derailleur). And that wouldn't surprise me at all, most of the world's consumer electronics are manufactured there, so it would make sense that Campagnolo would go to the most reliable source.


----------



## flatlander_48

I sent a message to an expatriate I know that has been involved in the bike business in Taiwan for a long time. It will be interesting to see what he knows...


----------



## kbwh

Campagnolo states that the EPS servo motors have been developed with a Swiss company. This of course doesn't mean that the servo motors are assembled in Switzerland. Modern times.


----------



## Topshoe

KB,

Do you know if you can put a Record EPS upgrade kit on an Infinito withoug having to run external cables? It would seem to me, if your framne already runs internal cables, you should be able to run an electronic group. I can get a Record EPS upgrade kit for around $2500, which I think would be a great addition to the current Chorus 11 set-up.


----------



## kbwh

The difficult bit would be getting the three cables cleanly from the brain/battery unit to the bars, FD and RD without drilling a hole in the down tube. 
Though: If you could live with a cable bundle from the b/b unit passing the seat tube on the left side to under the bottom bracket the rest could be quite discreet. You would probably have to drill out one of the cable stops on the down tube to get the control cable through to the interface unit. 

I would not do it.


----------



## flatlander_48

Topshoe said:


> KB,
> 
> Do you know if you can put a Record EPS upgrade kit on an Infinito withoug having to run external cables? It would seem to me, if your framne already runs internal cables, you should be able to run an electronic group. I can get a Record EPS upgrade kit for around $2500, which I think would be a great addition to the current Chorus 11 set-up.


EPS was designed to be compatible with Di2 mountings. At the original Campagnolo EPS introduction they said that they did not want to impose an additional standard on the cycling community.


----------



## Topshoe

I agree, I should not do it. Too bad, but I don't want to replace the frame at this point. The frame is great and suits me perfectly, but at some point I will switch to an electronic group.

Thanks for the reply, really appreciate it.


----------

